# Bringing A Dog



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi All...what are the requirements for bringing a dog to Dubai?

Thanks

Eamon


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eamon said:


> Hi All...what are the requirements for bringing a dog to Dubai?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Eamon


For us, it was a certificate from the vet showing her shots within a specified time frame (no more than 1 year, no less than 30 days I think), a certificate from the USDA, and import and export fees and paperwork. Some of it will depend on where you are from. There is no quarantine period here. There are breed restrictions, and dogs can't fly in the cabin, regardless of the airline you choose. There are vets here that can organize the import side for you. The export side is what you'll have to check out. There are companies that will take care of everything, we were looking at $5000+ USD for that. I'm sure if you google you'll be able to find some. 

This is what I remember from when we were looking into it, but we haven't brought ours over yet, because its too hot. So others may have more info, and there may be more when we actually get to bringing her over, and this is Dubai, so the rules may change once or twice or 15 times before then. 

Its also reeeaaaallllly hot right now, so hopefully you're not planning to bring your dog until it cools off.... 

Good luck!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

KC1 said:


> For us, it was a certificate from the vet showing her shots within a specified time frame (no more than 1 year, no less than 30 days I think), a certificate from the USDA, and import and export fees and paperwork. Some of it will depend on where you are from. There is no quarantine period here. There are breed restrictions, and dogs can't fly in the cabin, regardless of the airline you choose. There are vets here that can organize the import side for you. The export side is what you'll have to check out. There are companies that will take care of everything, we were looking at $5000+ USD for that. I'm sure if you google you'll be able to find some.
> 
> This is what I remember from when we were looking into it, but we haven't brought ours over yet, because its too hot. So others may have more info, and there may be more when we actually get to bringing her over, and this is Dubai, so the rules may change once or twice or 15 times before then.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your requirements are a bit different from the uk to export to here. There have been posts before that go into detail of what is needed/required for your country specifically. Do a search and should show up. I answered the other post for this side importing requirements.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

There's a form you complete on the DEFRA website, and they will send the export certificate to your vet shortly before your dog is due to travel. He/she needs all the standard booster jags to be up to date, plus a rabies shot which needs to be given within 7 days of travel. a microchip is also mandatory.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

suzimack said:


> There's a form you complete on the DEFRA website, and they will send the export certificate to your vet shortly before your dog is due to travel. He/she needs all the standard booster jags to be up to date, plus a rabies shot which needs to be given within 7 days of travel. a microchip is also mandatory.


Cheers Suzi... I'm actually living in Spain...would DEFRA still be the way to go?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Spain will have their own export permit and procedures. Most vets in most countries, are able to provide the permit and know that part. You might ask on the spain site or maybe a mod will see this and answer. If spain is part of the pet passport countries, then a pet can easily be moved from spain to the uae. I would assume it is as it is a modern country but still, will need to check. 

The rabies vaccine actually needs to be 30 days old usually. They are valid for a year with most import/export rules, but some countries it has to be under 6 months. This is not a rule of dubai though, so just needs to be over 30 days and under one year since the rabies vaccination was given.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I used a company in uk who dealt with my flight booking. Did all export paperwork myself, (some companies would have charged me to do it but it was actually free to do so bit of a rip off. Company I used for flight helped me but said refused to charged for something they can do for free. Good company)

It was just export form, copy of vaccinations, rabies vaccination at least 21 days before flight, proof of rabies. 

For the import stuff I used Dubai Kennels and Cattery (DKC) they dealt with my import paperwork, went to airport and cleared him at customs then phoned us to go and collect him from them. They even went all the way to Abu Dhabi airport in the middle of the night to do it all! 

Not sure about export stuff with Spain but I'd definitely recommend DKC for help with things on this side.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

streetspirit said:


> For the import stuff I used Dubai Kennels and Cattery (DKC) they dealt with my import paperwork, went to airport and cleared him at customs then phoned us to go and collect him from them. They even went all the way to Abu Dhabi airport in the middle of the night to do it all!
> 
> Not sure about export stuff with Spain but I'd definitely recommend DKC for help with things on this side.


I agree with streetspirit, I used DKC also, they were fantastic and even delivered my pet to our villa!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

We've engaged a pet relo specialist for our upcoming move. It will be about US$4000. Only problem is we may not have a villa right away and will need to stay in a hotel apartment. (company is slow in coming up with my living allowance / cheque and residence visa, always "one more signature needed" which has been true for the last 3 weeks now after the signature was supposedly received. The old Indian license raj is alive and well in Dubai!)

Anyway I hear Urban Tails and DKC are the main doggie hotels here while we are looking for a villa. I hear good and bad about both. Any experiences? I know DKC got slammed in another thread but this one seems pretty positive.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I've read all the negative comments about DKC but I think they were great with my boy. They handled all his customs clearance and I had to board him at the last minute as I also had apartment issues!! They kept in touch with me the whole time, and even gave him a nice bath so he was smelling lovely when they brought him out to me. He seemed perfectly happy and well treated, even after the trauma of being stuck in a crate for two flights! I would have no problems recommending them!


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I never had a bad experience with DKC. Handled all my paperwork, on time when they said they would. Kept in touch loads. Cleared him at customs, then stayed in touch for few weeks after to check he was settling in ok. I haven't read many other opinions but can only go on my own experience and from that I will be using them again when I leave the UAE.


----------



## MelanieArt (Aug 9, 2012)

DKC are amazing, wonderful people and so helpful


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

We too have engaged a pet relo specialist, around the $5K US figure for two dogs, one is over 65# which is apparently an issue for some airlines. Not anticipating shipping until the end of September because 1-our villa isn't ready yet, and 2-the heat. For us, having someone else handle that particular task has taken a load off our minds - we've had way too much going on in way too little time.


----------

